# All Christians Are to Be Engaged in the Cause of World Missions



## elnwood (Jun 28, 2011)

All Christians Are to Be Engaged in the Cause of World Missions - Desiring God

The topic of the 2011 Desiring God National Conference:
_Finish the Mission: For the Joy of All Peoples, Bringing the Gospel to the Unreached and Unengaged_


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 29, 2011)

Does this mean that all Christians are to play some sort of active role in evangelism or in the evangelization of the world


----------



## Reformation Monk (Jun 29, 2011)

- _Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost:_

I firmly believe that every Christian has the opportunity to witness and evangelize to the lost no matter where they're at. But some indeed are called to go and be missionaries. I am looking forward to getting back into a Church who has a strong focus on missions and supporting it's missionaries.


----------

